# Kabelbruch Echolot



## DDK (5. Mai 2008)

Tach,:c#q;+
mein Echolot hat einen Kabelbruch am Stecken.
Nun habe ich vor mir ein Verlängerungskabel zu besorgen und es an das vorhandene Geberkabel zu löten.
Weiß jemand ob ich da Schwierigkeiten mit dem Widerständen bekomme oder andere Probleme auftreten können.
Die Länge des Kabels wird nicht verändert und die Lötstelle wird mit Schrumpfschlauch und Abschirmung Isoliert.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Jirko (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kabelbruch Echolot*

nabend DKK #h

ich befürchte, dass wird nix bringen - leider ... die kabel verfügen über ne abschirmung und wenn diese unterbrochen wird, funktioniert das ganze system nicht mehr. selbst wenn du diese bruchstelle mit nem neuen kabel "kittest", wirst du für den eigentlichen einsatz keinen nennenswerten erfolg haben. du wirst aus diesem grund wohl nicht an nem neukauf eines schwingerkabels bzw. eines komplett neuen gebers vorbeikommen... sollte es dennoch ne andere möglichkeit geben, wird sich sicherlich noch jemand melden daher warte mal noch 1-2 tage #h


----------



## hubert7 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kabelbruch Echolot*

Moin,
wenn Du einen Fehlversuch verkraften kannst, würde ich den Reparaturversuch wagen. Du hast nicht geschrieben um welchen Geber es sich handelt, ich kenne nur das Kabel vom HST-DFSBL. Die Schirmung ist wichtig aber ich glaube (weiß) nicht daß im Bereich der eigentlichen Steckverbindung die Abschirmung um den gesamten Stecker geht oder nur als Kontakt  weitergegeben wird. Zu beachten ist, daß viele Folienabschirmungen nur auf der Innenseite leitend sind und auf der Außenseite isoliert sind. Also bei der Reparatur der Abschirmung auf richtigen Kontakt zu beiden Seiten achten. Die Abschirmfolie von CAT5-Verlegekabel ist recht robust und da Du Bärliner #hbist könnte ich Dir da aushelfen (Reststücke fliegen immer mal rum).

Gruß Götz


----------



## Der Martin (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kabelbruch Echolot*

Tach auch ;o)

Wenn du von einen Verlängerungskabel den Stecker abschneidest und ihn an deinen Geber anlötest, wird dein Echolot genau so funktionieren wie vorher auch. Das Kabel ist abgeschirmt, allerdings nicht der Stecker  . . . und daher gibt es keine Probleme. Dein Stecker ist eh defekt, darum schnippel das Ding doch mal auf, du wirst sehen das die Abschirmung am Stecker endet und nicht an den Stiften ! Zwei bekannte Firmen die Echolote verkaufen (Namen will ich nicht nennen), werden dir natürlich erzählen das dein Vorhaben nicht funktionieren wird . . . genau so wie das verkürzen/reparieren eines Kabel die Signale verfälscht oder Störungen auftreten werden. Alles Quatsch, denn ein Freund von mir (HF-Techniker) konnte selbst mit einen Oszilosskop keine Störeinstrahlung von außen messen, b.z.w ein verfälschtes Signal festellen. Ich habe das EagleSeaCharter 642cDF iGPS und es funktioniert auch mit einen erneuerten Stecker !

Greetz Martin*http://www.angel-schlageter.de/product_info.php?info=p618_Eagle-SeaCharter-642cDF-iGPS.html*


----------



## DDK (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kabelbruch Echolot*

Tach,
habe alles wieder hinbekommen, einfach Stecker ab und die 6 Drähte zusammen gelötet Schrumpfi rum und es funst wieder.
Der Spaß hat mir aber 25 Euro gekostet.


----------



## Jirko (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kabelbruch Echolot*

na umso besser DKK... freut mich für dich #6 und man hat wieder was dazugelernt #h


----------

